# Photos of snowball and Nora



## KatyG (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi hope this works. I have not triedto post photos before but hopefully you should be able to see one ofsnowball lying down.


----------



## KatyG (Dec 4, 2005)

And here is one of her after relaxing after a fight with a glove.


----------



## KatyG (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is Nora trying to hide from the camera behind the hoover.


----------



## KatyG (Dec 4, 2005)

And geting a cuddle.

Sorry I didn't know how to atach more than one at a time.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 4, 2005)

KatyG wrote:


> And here is one of her after relaxing after a fight with a glove.




:great: What an _adorable_ Baby! Give her a big kiss for me. 

Those Gloves! :disgust: They never know when to stop. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 4, 2005)

KatyG wrote:


> Here is Nora trying to hide from the camera behind the hoover.



What a beautiful color and beast Nora is. Don't think she's about to fit behind the Hoover though! 

:no:

-Carolyn


----------



## kgarver (Dec 4, 2005)

they are too cute  Nora has similar coloring to my rabbit.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh, they are both beautiful girls. I'll have them both, please and thank you 

Jan


----------



## KatyG (Dec 13, 2005)

I was tidying up the other day and had justcleared the bottom of this book shelf when snowball hopped in anddecided it would make a nice little place for her to have a rest!


----------



## KatyG (Dec 13, 2005)

Is anyone else'e bunny aggressive to towels? Mine thinks they all must be destroyed!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 13, 2005)

That's so cute. 

My Buttercup likes to help me do the laundry. He always jumpsin the basket when I'm folding clothes. It really is quitecute to see. I reallly should try to get a picture of that.

Soooska


----------



## littleboo (Dec 13, 2005)

hi KatyG. your bunny snowball is beautiful and im sure my bunny is her twin!:highfive:

what breed is she as ive never found out what mine is? (the petshop didnt know!)

yes i know what you mean with the towels, honey attacks every towel in sight, its quite funny really!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

Tucker hates Blankets and Towels. 

He absolutely MUST show them who's in Control over the household. 

:gun:



How nice of you to clean that area out for Snowball. Wonderhow long she's been waiting for that to happen. onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> How nice of you to clean that area out for Snowball. Wonderhow long she's been waiting for that to happen. onder:
> 
> -Carolyn


LOL! Yup! I think that shelf now belongs to Snowball 

Jan


----------



## KatyG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi littleboo That's funny becausethere is some confusion over what breed snowball istoo! Both my bunnies were sold to me as babies andI was told they were mini lops. However they have grown up tobe different sizes and look different so they cannot both be the samebreed and I am confused now.


----------



## littleboo (Dec 13, 2005)

yes i got told by a friend she was a mini lop but i doubt it as she isnt mini! i dont know what she is, just a lop maybe? lol

heres a picture of her anyway. do you think they look similar at all?


----------



## KatyG (Dec 13, 2005)

Awwwww she is lovely. Yes they do look alike, don't they.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 13, 2005)

Your bunnies are so cute, I love the 'attack theblanket' picture:laugh:(add Snowball and Nora to bunny naplist)


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 13, 2005)

Beautiful bunnies!!:love:

Yes,my Rupert HAS to kill all towels numerous times to make sure they are dead:shock:!!


----------



## KatyG (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry! I love taking photosof my bunnies. Here are some more pics, they areallowed to play on this little sofa as it is old anyway.

Here is snowball climbing


----------



## KatyG (Jan 6, 2006)

and jumping


----------



## KatyG (Jan 6, 2006)

and investigating


----------



## KatyG (Jan 6, 2006)

Nora burrowing in the cushions


----------



## KatyG (Jan 6, 2006)

and running away when she has been caught!


----------



## KatyG (Jan 6, 2006)

A rare photo of Nora where she actually lets you see her face.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 6, 2006)

How precious. :inlove:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 6, 2006)

What cuties! Looks like they have a great life!


----------



## KatyG (Jan 6, 2006)

OK I know these are not strictly the right species but they are so cute I had to put them up.



They are my friend's 15 week old kittens. This is pebbles


----------



## KatyG (Jan 6, 2006)

and maurice


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 6, 2006)

*KatyG wrote: *


> Isanyone else'e bunny aggressive to towels? Mine thinks theyall must be destroyed!!


_

_

_Oh, yes! _I don't know what they have against towels and blankets, but some bunnies are real fighters...

Snowball is so pretty. What breed is she?
Guessing, Holland Lop?


----------



## KatyG (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes I think so. We got her from a pet shop who said she was a mini lop but I think she is a holland lop.


----------



## Trina (Jan 22, 2006)

Snowball &amp; Nora are just precious angels! :colors:


----------



## KatyG (Jan 24, 2006)

aww, thanks for the nice comments everyone:thanks:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 24, 2006)

They are so cute!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jan 25, 2006)

Awww!! They are bothtoo cute!


----------

